# 9-20-12



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Got up late this morning,only had about an hour and a half. Gigged 4 smallest one was 20 inches passed on a few smaller ones. Threw the cast net and ended up with 23 mullet. water was decent wind was terrible.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Nice job:thumbup:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice mess of flatties


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice fish! Thanks for the report. I should be out there this weekend. O*D*W


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very Nice, When the smallest is 20, it's all good. Might want to check out the gigging contest on Gulf coast Fishing Connection with fish like you're seeing.Have to Sept. 30 to sign up.
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum.php


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good quality fish. Good job!!!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice flatties.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I need to get you to give me some lessons.

Greg


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ace 
Got mullet?..


----------



## wuzahippy2 (May 15, 2011)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## fishin is fun (Sep 25, 2012)

*How do you Rig your Gheenoe for Gigging*

How do you gig your Gheenoe for gigging. I live in Houston would like to see how your gheenoe is rigged for gigging.

THanks


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

1 aqua-star light on a scotty rod holder mounted on trolling motor mount. I stand on the front seat to gig.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Simple yet u still slay the flatties!


----------



## fishin is fun (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pic looks like a great idea. I was thinking the same thing but with some LED.


----------

